# Weirdest sound ever in the woods



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

Fox


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I would bet a $1 can of Black Label it was a bobcat.


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

petronius said:


> I would bet a $1 can of Black Label it was a bobcat.


Wow their now that's high stakes betting&#127866;!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

I vote bobcat


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm not sure what you heard but I know as I am sneaking into the woods before daylight racoons growling and screech owls usually make me fill my drawers :SHOCKED:. Lucky for me I have my Scent Lock suit on :corkysm55!!!


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

What about ferrel cats. They can sound like little babies. Or have milk curdling screams. And growl and howl.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

couple years ago while deer hunting near Vanderbilt a raghorn elk walked up RIGHT behind my buddy and (tried to ) bugle

scared the hell outta him, I was farther away and it was bad enough from my location


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

fear not the night,,, fear those that hunt at night  HOOAH !!

bobcat screams,,,,,,,


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> You don't want to know.


:lol:

The woods can produce more noises than most of us can positively identify.


----------



## lippinsmallies (Sep 20, 2013)

Perferator said:


> :lol:
> 
> The woods can produce more noises than most of us can positively identify.



And that's the truth lol. I've heard some pretty strange noises in the woods. Raccoon's can make some pretty awful sounding noises. Especially when they're dying.


----------



## Birddogm33 (Nov 9, 2007)

Porcupines can make a very eerie scream as well....


----------



## Crow Buster (Oct 18, 2005)

I'll add one more to the list - feral pigs. We had them passing through my area for a while, not sure what they get up to but the sound is best described as a banshee sound. Ran out in my field one night with rifle in hand expecting to get a shot; grass was about four feet high so never got lined up but they were sure covering ground. They leave their tracks as a calling card, otherwise I'd think Hollywood was making a movie on my property. Haven't seen any sign of them in over a year though. Only ever had one turn up during daylight, hung around the backyard rooting around until the dogs spotted him and started barking; wife watched him for a couple of minutes. They sure made a really bizarre sound with the occasional grunt or squeal thrown in. 

CB


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Ever hear two mink fighting?


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

William H Bonney said:


> Ever hear two mink fighting?


There are so many banable answers to this question...


----------



## dogfish17 (May 18, 2012)

I bet it's a squach. haha

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

was canoeing a sw river in summer,set up camp at small private campgrnd.think we were the only ones there.right before dark it sounded like someone was being murdered about 100ft back in the brush.we were only 13 or so and it did scare the beegibers out of us.turned out to be *****,they came into camp later and we were feeding them hotdogs.


----------



## Walloon YaYa (May 16, 2012)




----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

FishKilla419 said:


> Bucks growling right before light breaks is terrifying. Especially when you dont know what it is.
> 
> Here fishy fishy..


I had that happen to me on wed am as I put my first foot on my ladder to climb up... It scared the Hek outta me for a second it had to of been close lol...
As for the posters ? I would say raccoon I've heard them like that in my same tree and it was a terrifying sound until I realized what it was. I had a buddy a few yrs ago out at my place n heard something like that right be4 he was gonna get down at night n didn't wanna leave his stand... Hear some crazy noises after dark in the woods edpicislly in middle of nowhere in the upper


----------



## tailpower (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't know if I should share this but here goes, It only happened once in 44 years of hunting! I was hunting Pike County 5 years ago with our hunting team. I was 25 feet up and focused for a big 10 pointer bedded 75 yards out for 2 hours and nature came a calling! I tried holding it in and concentrate on that buck from looking at the ground for a spot to quietly sneak down to fighting to get my belt unbuckled and pants down and letting it fly from 25 feet up. No one from our team hunts that stand or wishes to take it down! As they say, **** Happens!:bloos:


----------



## McDonaldoutdoors (Apr 10, 2006)

Cougar. They make a sound like a woman screaming or a kid I guess too. I've seen it/heard it first hand. YouTube cougar sounds and about two mins in you will hear what I've heard. Crazy thing is the first few times I heard it I was out west and the locals told me what it was before a saw it myself. Then I heard it from my bedroom window in Mecosta, where everyone claims they are around. 

As you saw fox don't sound like a scream, they sound like a good night at the club...


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

I'm pretty sure now it was a bobcat. Sounded like a girl screaming in the woods. I've seen one since the occurrence while hunting. I know there is a den on the next 40 acres. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

At least 15 years ago I was traveling down a horseback ridding trail I hunted off in Livingston county before daylight. For me walking in the woods in the morning darkness is not the most relaxing time for me. I am not as bad as I use to be but, I still don't like it. I was just walking along and suddenly something just off the trail started growling and stopped me in my tracks. No clue what it was but, I just started walking again basically ignoring it and took a few more steps and its growling got louder and meaner sounding and whatever it was didn't want me going any farther down that trail but, I couldn't get my light on it. Anyways it won and I turned around and went and hunted a ground blind I had already passed that morning.

Walking up on a flock of roosting turkeys in the dark can be pretty startling the first time also.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

perchyanker said:


> At least 15 years ago I was traveling down a horseback ridding trail I hunted off in Livingston county before daylight. For me walking in the woods in the morning darkness is not the most relaxing time for me. I am not as bad as I use to be but, I still don't like it. I was just walking along and suddenly something just off the trail started growling and stopped me in my tracks. No clue what it was but, I just started walking again basically ignoring it and took a few more steps and its growling got louder and meaner sounding and whatever it was didn't want me going any farther down that trail but, I couldn't get my light on it. Anyways it won and I turned around and went and hunted a ground blind I had already passed that morning.
> 
> Walking up on a flock of roosting turkeys in the dark can be pretty startling the first time also.


Good to hear someone else admit walking to a stand in the morning dark can be a freaky feeling. You get used to it but when using bait you still wonder if a bear and cubs are on it, or a cougar stalking deer over it (like we do). Yes, we have them up here. Anyways, thanx for the grin!

Noises....one morning I wanted to lay low in a field on a predawn deer hunt with my .270win and while it was still dark there was a faint "eeeee" noise about 25ft away. So while the critter is getting closer and louder I'm going through the Michigan wildlife index in my mind trying to resolve this growing issue. When it occured to me it was the resident badger I was already up and looking for another sit.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

my wife whispering,, gosh , even though its cold , its so nice sitting here waiting quietly for a deer, i could stay all day!



(a thing no wife ever said)


----------

